# UPS without that irritating BEEP sound



## Bytebolt (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi friends,
I want a UPS that can run my home basic config for at least 1/2 hour and doesn't make any of those irritating beep sounds as i have to sleep at night while downloading files in the same room 

Any recommendations !!! ???


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know if there's any UPS which doesn't make those sounds.
But one thing you can do is to remove the speakers from UPS!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2012)

There are UPSs which provide that facility. Especially those having USB ports. They come with their control softs which allow you to set things as you wish.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 27, 2012)

go to your nearest APC showroom they can guide you to which one to buy if you are thinking about controlling the UPS from your PC


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I don't know if there's any UPS which doesn't make those sounds.
> But one thing you can do is to remove the speakers from UPS!



You can turn off or customize beep tones in Apc usb supported ups. I used to have it on my older ES500, you can configure sensitivity, voltage range & alarms via APC powerchute software. 

I upgraded to the newer Apc ES600 which unfortunately has no usb port, but the beep tone & volume is soft & bearable compared to the Soviet siren on older models. Also the sensitivity & voltage range can be adjusted by switching the ups into program mode, using some specific button press pattern. Haven't found anything to mute the beep yet. But at least this one's not that annoying.


----------



## d3p (Jul 27, 2012)

My suggestion will be ; Get any UPS with buzzer.

Open it & add a Double Tape above this buzzer 
.

*www.sunnytec.com.tw/english/products/image/image45.jpg


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 27, 2012)

^^
Wouldn't that void warranty?


----------



## d3p (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess, every decent ups model has a feature called adding up external battery for extended backup time. Its nothing but you need to open it up. 

In the same way you can add a Double tape. Its kind of DIY.


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've APC 650 VA UPS. I connect it with its cable with my PC and install its bundled software and disable its sound and it now dont beep sound at all.


----------



## Bytebolt (Aug 5, 2012)

I think APC UPS are expensive who among u thinks that cutting or blocking the speaker will not void it warranty ??


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2012)

Bytebolt said:


> I think APC UPS are expensive who among u thinks that cutting or blocking the speaker will not void it warranty ??



Doesn't matter what we think. If the RMA guys said it voids warranty nothing you can do about it! 
Just consult the RMA guys and request them to do it for you!


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know if the APC models with the USB connection to the PC have this or not but I think the desktop software might help you achieve what you want.
Have you tried talking to live chat support? Amazing live chat the APC website has got. Do try talking with them


----------



## Bytebolt (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks i got reply i think i m goin to buy one !


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

^From APC live support?


----------

